# Dell U2414H calibration confusion with Spyder2



## plasticene (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Is anyone out there able to shed light on my dilemma? While I am the happy owner of the Dell 2414H monitor, I am confused about its horrible selection of color presets.

I brought the Dell because of positive reviews from the photographic world, but, horrors, it comes with all manner of unwanted presets. (Screenshot 1 of the on-screen display, taken from TFT Central for convenience, *not *my settings) The default color preset is *standard*, btw.

I use the Spyder2 calibrating device, the Spyder2express_2.3.6 to be precise, and this works smoothly in W7 x64.

During calibration I get Screenshot 2, confirming that the profile will automatically load with Lightroom.

Now everything is most likely fine, because when I boot up my pc, I get a further confirmation that the profile has successfully loaded. However, as I'm having lots of issues getting my monitor and prints to match, I'm looking at any and every angle.

So I just need to know, if I reset the monitor to factory default, calibrate, then Lightroom will find the correct preset every time, and I don't need to do anything further.

Any tips and pointers gratefully received. Thanks All! 

(screenshots came out the wrong way round, duh!)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi plasticene, welcome to the forum!  Sorry for the delay in replying.  

Unless you're planning on messing with the individual color channels, Standard seems as good a choice as any.


----------



## ruben.carmona (Dec 9, 2014)

Spyder2 unfortunately doesn't support LED backlight technology. Had the same problem when purchasing a new display.

Am working with Spyder4PRO now and colors are fine and reliable...


----------



## Nogo (Dec 10, 2014)

On the Dell u2413 at the end of the presets is Custom.  This is what to select after you calibrate the monitor.  All the other settings are just built in profiles.  Custom is the only one that is actually a true calibration profile.

I assume it is the same with your model.


----------

